# Which is better, CM690 Advanceor NZXT Tempest EVO??



## legends84 (Jun 5, 2010)

hello guys..

I have a little problem here..

I am going to buy a new cases soon and i might be choosing CM690II Advance or NZXT Tempest Evo.. which is the best guys?? 

Thanks


----------



## Bravo2Zero (Jun 6, 2010)

the cm690 mk2 getts some good write ups not sure about the other case .


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 6, 2010)

Tempest is very very nice has amazing reviews


----------



## Inioch (Jun 6, 2010)

I have a Tempest (non-evo), and would take the cm690 II without a doubt. Tempest isn't the easiest to cable or wc wit two rads.

The evo should be better than the original, but not enough to beat the CM.


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Jun 6, 2010)

WrigleyVillain has a few pics of his cm690 II  here he's also got a thread on that case here at tpu


----------



## avatar_raq (Jun 6, 2010)

Another vote for the CM690 II, I have the CM690 (not II) and it's great, came with 3 fans and the flexibility to add 4 others. The only con I found is that one of the blue leds on the front fan started to blink sometimes.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 6, 2010)

i've got the 690 II, great case


----------



## legends84 (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks.. maybe I'll get the CM690II with the sidepanel version.......... any best air cooling out there?? I am looking for one right now


----------



## assaulter_99 (Jun 7, 2010)

The best? hm you might not wanna forget the prolimatech megahalems. Not the top dog now (with all the competition around) but still a formidable cooler. I like it, cause it looks like optimus prime! rofl. Anyways, just a suggestion. For the case, it seems you already made your choice. I would have picked the cm too, better built than the tempest imho. I know about it, since thats why I took the 922 over it.


----------



## legends84 (Jun 7, 2010)

assaulter_99 said:


> The best? hm you might not wanna forget the prolimatech megahalems. Not the top dog now (with all the competition around) but still a formidable cooler. I like it, cause it looks like optimus prime! rofl. Anyways, just a suggestion. For the case, it seems you already made your choice. I would have picked the cm too, better built than the tempest imho. I know about it, since thats why I took the 922 over it.



how about getting xigmatek thor hammer?? its rare for me to search prolimatech series at my place.. or maybe V8?


----------

